# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Where you keep Killies

## ciscube

Hi,

I had just completed my 5ft planted tank (finally!), think there should be no more re-scaping. So left only weekly pruning and water change.

Think that's a bit boring for a hobby, so I'm now looking at killies. 

Just want to check with you guys on where you keep the killies, in a community planted tank or is those small cube glass? I know that you try not to cross breed, so that's why it's not preferable to be in a comm planted tank. But with the hundreds different species, then you will have a lot of tanks in the house.

ok, just curious how you guys overcome this problem. thanks.

----------


## zmzfam

Hi Steve,

welcome to the forum. Glad that you are taking an interest in killies, even though for your planted tank.

It is no harm keeping killies in a planted tank - they will love you more - provided that you keep species which won't inter-breed. For e.g. in my 4 feet planted tank I have _Fundulopanchax gardneri_, _Aplocheilus panchax_ and a Rivulus.

We keep killies in a reasonale sized container as killies also need the space and volume of water to live comfortably. We used individual containers or glass tanks to keep a pair for breeding purposes. This does not mean that in a planted tank killies don't breed. The individual containers enable better collection of eggs. Eggs can also be collected from a planted tank but for non-annuals killies, a planted tank means they can also spawned on the plants and gravel - not only in the mop provided.

----------

